# hey gang!



## MaddyBoo718 (Apr 23, 2009)

well i'm not really new... but i've been MIA for almost a year now hehe. so hey everyone! i'm back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i've been lurking around a little, though, and everyone else's talent has inspired me to get back into the game. 

see you all around!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome Back!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello!!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 23, 2009)

welcome back


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome back!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome back to Specktra!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 27, 2009)




----------

